# Tires for an F550 4x4?



## MattB

I'm buying an F550 4x4 next week. The tires that are coming on it are pretty much shot, big chunks are missing from the sides. 

I'm thinking of using drive tires on all 6 wheels. Anyone have any positive or negative experiences with different sets of tires?

This is the first time I'm buying tires for a commercial dually...I'm a little freaked out at spending upwards of $2000 and having them wear out in a year. 

This truck is rockin' 225/70/19.5's.


----------



## Oldtimer

MattB said:


> I'm buying an F550 4x4 next week. The tires that are coming on it are pretty much shot, big chunks are missing from the sides.
> 
> I'm thinking of using drive tires on all 6 wheels. Anyone have any positive or negative experiences with different sets of tires?
> 
> This is the first time I'm buying tires for a commercial dually...I'm a little freaked out at spending upwards of $2000 and having them wear out in a year.
> 
> This truck is rockin' 225/70/19.5's.



You can use traction tires on front, but they might wear unevenly. They will tend to "cup" if you carry a lot of weight on the very back (Like a sander in the snow-belt), or if the front shocks are no good. You'll know it's "cupping" when the front end seems to bounce when accelerating from a stop...
I run Hercules tires, $225 each for the max traction, they hold up good and seem to get OK traction. They do plug up with slimy mud in a hurry, so they aren't the best mud tire. But you'll find there is a very limited choice for the 19.5..I know a guy with 15 F550 4x4s, and he runs Michelin tires faithfully. But price don't scare him, so...

Any more questions, just ask. I have a 2000 F550 XLT 4x4 PSD with a 9' plow and a 11' dump. I love it. It's a beast. You can carry a lot of weight.
I want a 8x20 deck-over tandem dual goose neck dump, the F550 is rated to pull 33,000 CGVW when equipped with the right option package. Means I could deliver 4-5 cords of green wood at a time..


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER

I have run both steers in the front and drives up front. I would say I liked the drives up front best. Factory Ford tires on mine were Generals. I went to a Goodyear G235? I think. It's been a while. I had both mine setup like Oldtimer but one was a dump and the other a flatbed both with 9'2" Boss V blades. No doubt they would move a hell of a lot of snow in one pass!!! The drives up front should be rotated every oil change or they will cup out in no time flat. The Goodyears was by far the best thing on those trucks. Not cheap but traction like a tank. 
Oldtimer, I had mine with the 33K GCW option. Just an FYI. I did it one time that heavy but usually I was right around 28K GCW. NOt a good idea if you plan to keep that truck. I sold both of mine with 30K on the clock. They were not up to the job. I had similar intentions as you. Wrong tool for the job.


----------



## Art Vandelay

If you can come across recaps for the back, it would be a cheaper alternative. They aren't allowed on the front.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I have nice knobby tires up front on my F-450. Drives nice. A little more noisy but who cares the 7.3 is loud anyways. In 4WD they pull great. I'll put another pair on when they wear out. They wear fine especially after I got the front aligned. No point having 4WD without aggressive tires in my opinion.... Mike


----------



## Oldtimer

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> Oldtimer, I had mine with the 33K GCW option. Just an FYI. I did it one time that heavy but usually I was right around 28K GCW. NOt a good idea if you plan to keep that truck. I sold both of mine with 30K on the clock. They were not up to the job. I had similar intentions as you. Wrong tool for the job.



No kidding? What was the issue? I don't want to invest in the set up if it isn't going to work?


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER

Oldtimer said:


> No kidding? What was the issue? I don't want to invest in the set up if it isn't going to work?



I'll list the problems in no particular order.
#1 Cylinder heads blew gaskets multiple times
#2 Transmissions (Autos) multiple times
#3 Front end wears all rod ends and bushings so truck gets death wobble (2006). I ran these trucks over CAT scales every load I pulled and I was never over my axle weight ratings
#4 Leaf spring 550 front (2004) held up but would consitently knock the hubs or transfer case out when loaded. This happened in both 2 and 4 whl drive multilple times. 2005 they upgraded hubs.
#5 Turbos
It was all under warranty but the 2 biggest problems were what the hell do I use for a truck while mine is out for a week almost every time and how am I gonna get that fully loaded trailer to home or whever it has to go so I can work and not loose more money. Can't pull it with a regular pickup/gooseball setup and I never had any luck finding a semi truck with a ball setup and electric brake controller and wiring on short notice. If you decide to go ahead anyway the best thing is to get your towing and backup plans in order.


----------



## JCONN

Oldtimer he is right about putting that weight on those trucks. A landscape buddy of mine ran ten or so 550 trucks and they spend more time getting fixed. If you drive behind them they go down the road side ways. He has been slowly selling them off and replacing them with 650's more money but he swears he will never buy another 4 or 550 again. This isn't saying his employees didn't abuse the trucks either.


----------



## joesawer

Imo if you are frequently going to pull 4 or 5 cords of green wood, you are better much better off with something in the f600/650 size truck. 
If you are worried about it costing more, look at some late model used ones. There are some very motivated sellers right now.


----------



## STLfirewood

I have a 1999 f-550. I like the way the truck handles weight. It seems to drive nice and ride nice. I have 140k on mine. I just had the tranny rebuilt (6-speed). I really don't like moving more then 3 cord with it at a time. I haul on a dump trailer that weighs 5k.. I have retreads on the back and steer tires up front. Some times I wish I had drive tires up front. But the steer tires sure are nice on the hwy. I just hauled a couple of loads of wood tat held a little over 2 cords. They were through some hilly areas. I averaged 8.3mpg with the 7.3 diesel. I like the truck but I'm not happy with the engine.

Scott


----------



## MattB

True that on hauling weight. The 19.5k gvw is somewhat limiting, but good luck trying to find an F650 with 4x4.


----------



## STLfirewood

MattB said:


> True that on hauling weight. The 19.5k gvw is somewhat limiting, but good luck trying to find an F650 with 4x4.




That's the reason I have the 550. I have to have 4x4

Scott


----------

